# Review - Prima Amigo + Menzerna PowerLock



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi guys

Took advantage of the sunny warm spring weather to clean and seal my car on the back of having done the Blackfire Wet Ice Kit a month earlier

Pre-rinse - BH Autofoam in WG Foam Gun @ 8%
Wash Body - Lusso Autobathe
Wash Wheels/Underbody - DG 901 (wheels wearing CK RMG/VMG + CMW)
Tyres dressed with PB B&B
Glass - Stoner

First up Prima Amigo. Great paint cleaner. Ive had some experience with it before on my wheels so knew what to expect - absolute one swipe removal. I applied it via DA on a white LC CCS pad. I chose white because i wanted a little more bite out of the cleaner to cut through any old wax remaining after the pre-rinse. I did find the Amigo gunks up the pad, so i washed it out 5 times throughout the detail.

I hydrated the pad with Prima Slick which ive found does make the pad glide a bit easier over the paint, and this was important as the Amigo is a little grabby on the paint, not as oily as Clearkote RMG/VMG but its fillling ability is definitely a step above the Clearkote twins. I ran the DA both horizontally and vertically over each panel to maximise the filling ability.

I applied it in 3 sections, and wiped off after around 10 mins. The finish looked very much like a sealant, it had gloss and clarity but did lack the depth/carnauba style finish you get from the Clearkote glazes. So the CK is still my fav cleaner/glaze

Some pics of the Amigo....










Hazing after about 5 mins of application










And finish after all product residue wiped off




























And now time to apply the Menzerna PowerLock. Again ive had experience with this product already on my wheels, and removal is just as one swipe easy as Amigo.

I applied the PowerLock via DA with a black LC CCS pad and it went on super smooth. I was suprised how far i could spread the product before needing to add more to the pad. It doesnt go on oily, but it doesnt grab the paint either

I let it stand for 15 mins, buffed off and was shocked with the finish. The gloss was a step up, there's a little depth in there too but but what truely dominates the look is the clarity and reflections. The reflectivity is unbelievable, and as good as i remember Z2-Pro looking on black after you've layered it about 3 times. I hope ive captured the reflections in my pics.

Im not a sealant man at all, and ill most likely layer it with my Naviwax next weekend to test it, but i gotta give this stuff the credit it deserves. It went on easy, it set quickly, wiped off easy and there's no cloudiness or hazing in the finish regardless of where i had applied it a bit thick in places. This will be my go to sealant from now on














































.....and wheeled outside. Car was a little dusty by this time


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good! Nice little write up.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

What a car! I have a few Prima products and if the Amigos as easy to use as the Banana Gloss its effortless to apply and remove! With regards to the Powerlock ive seen it alot on U.S sites and always wondered what it was like.
Phil


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Great little review that, i agree amigo is an awesome product, car looks lovely:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Menzerna powerlock!
I've got it on my Toyota Pardo 4WD, and it's coming up 4 months since it was applied. It has had plenty of abuse since then! I only did one layer, and it still is in the same condition as I applied it. 

To me, it looks like it adds another layer of clear coat to the paint, like a layer of glass!

Easy on, easy off as you say too! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Using Prima Amigo tomorrow on a black A4, so hoping for similar results to yours.

Lovely car you have, and a lovely deep wet finish on it too! :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Stunning motor, stunning results :thumb::thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys

i was skeptical of the powerlock at first. Given it's not a true menzerna germany product, i thought it was all hype like FMJ, but it's proven to work very well

i wont get to test it's durability because ill layer a carnauba over it next wash


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

i love power lock ^^


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

Could someone compare Menzerna Power Lock and Blackfire Wet Diamond? I am asking because i would like to try one of them and I need to know which one gives better reflection, "popup" effect or is more "attractive" on white colour? 

thanks for info. regards


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i doubt you'll notice much difference on white

from what ive read, the acrylic sealants like Klasse SG and Jeff Werkstatt line work well on white

i had the BF WD on my car prior to this combo, but i believe i applied the WD too thick as it was hazy and cloudy on the paint


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

GT-R looks VERY glossy :thumb: , maybe this combo give you the highest gloss like a mirror with great clarity .Maybe next week i have some work on SL63 2009 white pearlscent and I'm thinking to try Menzerna Power Lock to make flakes pop .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> To me, it looks like it adds another layer of clear coat to the paint, like a layer of glass!


Really :doublesho

I must try the Power Lock :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb finish on a stunning car 

Thanks for the review :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Where abouts do you buy those products in aust?, can it be put on by hand.?

clint.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Where abouts do you buy those products in aust?, can it be put on by hand.?
> 
> clint.


You can get Prima Amigo in Australia, but I haven't seen Menzerna Powerlock. I got my Powerlock from autogeek. I don't recommend them because they always rip me US$55 on postage for a small 1' x 1' x 1' box, but still way cheaper than buying in Australia, let alone quicker postage. :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

uk online stores have powerlock too

you can apply prima amigo by hand. If you do, to maximise swirl filling ability apply one layer horizontally in straight motions, remove, then apply another vertically


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> . I don't recommend them because they always rip me US$55 on postage for a small 1' x 1' x 1' box, but still way cheaper than buying in Australia, let alone quicker postage. :thumb:


Because they send you USPS express shipping price , and before place the order
tell them to ship the order by USPS Priority Mail International .
I'm always tell Autogeek to use USPS Priority Mail International with my order.

BTW Menzerna Power lock available now in Detailing.com and Shinearama .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Because they send you USPS express shipping price , and before place the order
> tell them to ship the order by USPS Priority Mail International .
> I'm always tell Autogeek to use USPS Priority Mail International with my order.


Cheers. I'll remember that one. My next order will be from UK anyway. Cheaper postage and better/different products. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good write up and stunning motor.
Thanks


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing results. well done


----------



## ESSO (Jun 24, 2010)

I waiting for Prima Amigo + Blackfire wetdiamond. :thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Car looks fantastic. The paint looks flawless aswell, a notch up on a regular cars paintjob, less orange peel effect.

How does the powerlock compare to the Blackfire Wet Diamond in your experience? The ease of use and finish you describe sounds very similar to how I would describe Wet diamond.


----------



## K3Ks (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys!

Whats the product "Power Lock" from Menzerna. I only know a current "sealant" which is called Sealing Wax - product code APO60 if that helps ..

Whats the difference between Power Lock / FMJ / Sealing Wax?!
Whats the benefits of power lock? Do you know the internal product code of Menzerna?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

twissler said:


> Car looks fantastic. The paint looks flawless aswell, a notch up on a regular cars paintjob, less orange peel effect.
> 
> How does the powerlock compare to the Blackfire Wet Diamond in your experience? The ease of use and finish you describe sounds very similar to how I would describe Wet diamond.


i got sealant holograms with BF WD, and that's probably down to me over applying

no such issues with powerlock


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino said:


> i got sealant holograms with BF WD, and that's probably down to me over applying
> 
> no such issues with powerlock


I used BF many times i don't have any problem with it , but i remember when i used BF for the first time i applied too much and that cause some smearing in some area , only need re-buff again and maybe need some BF QD .
BF Sealant great product But now Menzerna Power Lock my favorite Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

K3Ks said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Whats the product "Power Lock" from Menzerna. I only know a current "sealant" which is called Sealing Wax - product code APO60 if that helps ..
> 
> ...


Menzerna power lock is a product from Menzerna Usa, not Menzerna GMBH. This is a pure sealant, not like APO60, wich contains abrasives. Power lock is, IMHO, better then FMJ.


----------



## K3Ks (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought Menzerna Germany and Menzerna USA are the same companies?!
Or in other words, everything is produced in Germany and shipped to USA then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I ordered some Powerlock from CYC today, can't wait to try it.

Anyone have any more recent thoughts on this product?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Great review! Power Lock is fun to use.....Your car looks absolutely stunning


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I ordered some Powerlock from CYC today, can't wait to try it.
> 
> Anyone have any more recent thoughts on this product?


Powerlock very easy to use and gives fantastic shine ! apply powerlock and leave it for 30-45 minutes and wipe off . Imho CG5050 easiest wax to use and Powerlock easiest sealant to use .

Some pics after M205 + CG EZ Creme + Menz Powerlock




























As type[r]+ said "it looks like it adds another layer of clear coat to the paint, like a layer of glass!"


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

wow thread bump

haven't posted here in ages, in fact i haven't really gotten into detailing much lately either, unfortunately i just don't have the time anymore

ive since sold off most of my sealants and paint cleaners, and just have now Powerlock and super sealants cquartz and opticoat 2.0

i have kept all 30+ of my paste waxes though and a few key paint cleaners/glazes that really stood out in my testing, like amigo, dwg 2.0, p21s pe, lusso rc, zymol fg and ck rmg + vmg + ymw

since discovering super sealants it's doubtful ill ever use a regular sealant again. My car has been in and out of workshops for the last few months, and is getting some exterior parts fitted atm so as you can imagine its swirl city around the engine bay, doors - as soon as i'm done, ill do a correction, use either oc or cq and then just play around with my glazes and nubas when i can for the fun of it. With a super sealant on my paint, i will not have to worry so much when i wash the car, let water spots dry on the surface, or when people rub alongside it, especially on this super soft clear

i have been playing around with opticoat on my rear exhaust/diffuser/heatshields in readiness for a full car app and am amazed at how easy the dirt washed off with a spritz of p21s taw and high pressure hose after 3 weeks of aussie winter roads


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi domino :wave: 
What about the new Rims?


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

maxi maxi, how are ya

im sure i posted in the last full detail i did at start of the year with dwg2.0 + menz pl...

before i installed the wheels i applied optiseal to the inner dish (wish i ordered with a clear coat), and applied bf ms on the dish. Ive since been using Reload every couple washes and that's really helping in preventing the brake dust sticking to the dish

when i seal the paint ill pull off the wheels and do them too





































teaser....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm fine Thank you . car looks very beautiful :thumb:
recently I have tried Zymol Wheel coat , looks good it works very well.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i have to be really careful with what i use on the wheel dish as if i get any on the rough finish of the wheel centres it dries white like on plastic trim

i tried pb wheel sealant and it took me a good hour with an mf towel to get the staining off the wheel spokes

to be on the safe side id have to tape up the spokes where they meet the dish, and if im going to go through the hassle of doing that, ill just use oc 2.0 knowing i wont have to do it again for a good year or 2


----------

